# surge protector



## fernandel (Jul 18, 2021)

I don't know if is FreeBSD related but I have FreeBSD on the laptop and I want to buy new surge protector (not UPS) for laptop and modem. Any recommendations, please? Thank you.


----------



## fernandel (Jul 18, 2021)

I decided to buy 3 Tripp Lite TLP1208TELTV 12 Outlet Surge Protector


----------



## astyle (Jul 20, 2021)

I like this one: Belkin Power Strip Surge Protector with 8 Rotating AC Outlets.  Worked for many years for me.


----------



## joplass (Jul 22, 2021)

I own CyberPower 1350AVR backup/surge protector. It works well for me. When the power goes out I have 1/2 hour to shutdown stuff plugged into the proper outlets.


----------



## sidetone (Jul 22, 2021)

A surge protector with a warranty on components hooked up to it for power surges. Some have warranties up to different dollar amounts. There's also the reaction time/sensitivity of the fuse. Nothing will prevent a surge from a close-by lightning strike, but they'll limit damage, enough so there's a chance that components are still repairable or usable. My computer that was plugged in was saved, but the lifespan of the UPS was shortened.

My computer is connected to a CE Tech wall mount surge protector. A Monster power strip was previously connected, which is the one that was affected by lightning. One of its outlets was broken since then, but it's still useful for other purposes.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 22, 2021)

If the objective is to protect against lightning strike, surge suppressors should be installed in series (the more the better) at the house utility entrance.


----------



## gpw928 (Jul 22, 2021)

Back last century, my land line modem, the FreeBSD PC connected to it, and another FreeBSD PC connected to the first with an Ethernet cross-over cable, all suddenly stopped working.

The modem was fairly new, so I returned it to the manufacturer, for repair under warranty.

I got a call from a technician, who advised that the modem had been damaged by lightning strike, and that warranty didn't cover that.

I asked him why he was so sure that it was due to lightning strike.

He said "because the transformer has been vaporised -- it no longer exists".

I learned a lot from that.  Should have dropped both PCs and the modem in the bin, but I persevered and rescued what I could (there were SCSI-1 controllers and disks, and all sorts of other expensive kit).  But all the bits had been "stretched" and failed in mysterious ways at different times over the next year or so, causing ongoing mayhem.

I got "slow burn" surge protection fuses put on the main power distribution board, and separate surge protectors for each of the incoming phone lines.

I don't live in that house any more, and I don't use landline modems, but I do use a CyberPower CP1500EPFCLCD UPS, and I have several Belkin SurgeCubes, including one in front of the UPS.


----------



## Tieks (Jul 22, 2021)

gpw928 said:
			
		

> But all the bits had been "stretched" and failed in mysterious ways at different times over the next year or so, causing ongoing mayhem.
> I got "slow burn" surge protection fuses put on the main power distribution board, and separate surge protectors for each of the incoming phone lines.



A lightning strike not just destroys the parts where the power comes in. I repaired an old receiver once that got struck. Apart from the complete powersupply board I had to replace parts everywhere to get it working, from inputs to preamp to poweramps. In case of a computer, I think I would only take out the disks to see what I could rescue and then simply replace mobo and CPU. Repairing likely will cost more.

About surge protection, you don't have an antenna or satellite dish that is somehow connected to your computer?


----------



## gpw928 (Jul 22, 2021)

Tieks said:


> About surge protection, you don't have an antenna or satellite dish that is somehow connected to your computer?


Yes, a 6m mast with a 900 MHz directional antenna, with coax down to a USB GPRS modem which plugs into a Rasperry Pi.  It's all at risk, but I do have a spare Pi and USB modem.

The good news is that there are multiple lightning targets uphill from the house, and there are many trees around the house taller than the antenna...


----------



## matt_k (Jul 22, 2021)

If we are talking about protection of the power grid against lightning induced surges, then I will extend on what rigoletto said:
For a complete protection against surges caused by lightning, you need a cascade of TI+TII+TIII types of surge protectors. TI and TII are most often mounted in the main distribution box. TI being the most rough and also the most power-dissipating surge protector, most often of a spark-gap design. These protectors are able to dissipate huge currents of up to 50kA/pole (for households 12,5kA or 25kA/pole is enough most of the time). TII is for dissipating smaller surges (already filtered by a TI-type), mostly of varistor design. TI and TII are often combined into one device - TI+TII combined surge protection device (SPD) and mounted right in the first distribution box, as close to the point where the power supply cables enter the building, as possible. TIII types are small devices, mostly of varistor design, these can be inserted into individual wall sockets or extension cords as needed. I have one with me right now>





As you can see, this device is capable of dissipating a surge of up to 6kV and max 3kA. That means, that these TIII types are meant to be used with coordination with TII and TI. What is this tiny device going to do if a lightning of 100kA strikes your building (half of that will go straight to the power grid according to norms)?
Those protecting extension cords are mostly of TIII and maybe TII design. They are absolutely incapable of doing anything in case a lightning strikes your building or a building in the vicinity. They may catch some surges induced by a lightning strike further away, or surges caused by switching of high inductive loads (such as bigger electromotors/electromagnets/transformers). If you are serious about complete protection, you should invite an electric installation designer engineer (or whatever he is called, my english is not good enough here, I mean the guy who creates drawings and schematics and knows all the relevant technical norms).
I know nothing about the protection of low voltage and low current devices (such as ethernet routers, coax cables, etc). This entire post is only about power grid protection.


----------



## astyle (Jul 22, 2021)

matt_k said:


> If we are talking about protection of the power grid against lightning induced surges, then I will extend on what rigoletto said:
> For a complete protection against surges caused by lightning, you need a cascade of TI+TII+TIII types of surge protectors. TI and TII are most often mounted in the main distribution box. TI being the most rough and also the most power-dissipating surge protector, most often of a spark-gap design. These protectors are able to dissipate huge currents of up to 50kA/pole (for households 12,5kA or 25kA/pole is enough most of the time). TII is for dissipating smaller surges (already filtered by a TI-type), mostly of varistor design. TI and TII are often combined into one device - TI+TII combined surge protection device (SPD) and mounted right in the first distribution box, as close to the point where the power supply cables enter the building, as possible. TIII types are small devices, mostly of varistor design, these can be inserted into individual wall sockets or extension cords as needed. I have one with me right now>
> View attachment 10704
> 
> ...


What I can conclude from reading this is that a UPS (to protect low-current and low-voltage) is a decent investment ($100 - $200 USD) to protect a setup that can be easily worth $2000. Trying to protect the house and power grid - that's a different part of the bigger picture. It does help to know how all that fits together - incorrect connection sequence can render the best surge protection useless.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 22, 2021)

Folks located in USA may have a look on SurgeX, they use to have turnkey solutions like ready made branch circuit with everything integrated.


----------



## Tieks (Jul 22, 2021)

matt_k said:
			
		

> If you are serious about complete protection, you should invite an electric installation designer engineer



For complete protection indeed. But that is going to be expensive, if not impossible because you live in an apartment building. Imho the best surge protection are regular backups, save that money for new hardware.


----------

